# Amazing Physique...



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

as the title says, for an 18 year old looking like this at only 185lbs, its something special:

looks bigger and in better shape than many people do above 200

http://www.simplyshredded.com/jeff-seid.html


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

seen him before. he really is in fantastic hape, especially for 18


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Great shape. Especially at 6'0 and 185. Be interested to know if he's used anabolics or not.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bet he gets some chicks !

Fu*king awesome look for 84 kgs.

Looks a lot bigger.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

He looks awesome!!!

im not being out of order but hes got that gay look about him thou


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Bodybuilding all about the allusion !

Great shape and 6 foot at 80 odd kg and looking that good is impressive


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

he's done very well for himself, impressed i am.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

i know there are a lot of 'perfect physique' threads around, but he must come close.

anabolics- i duno, i would like to think its easily achievable without, and because hes quite young i would personally doubt it. he is only 185lbs after all!

the sad thing is im 6'0 and cutting down, and look nothing like that lol. Awseome genetics must play a part


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

sparten pic is awesome


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Well Im sure he isnt short of some attention,

git


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

fanny magnet


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> anabolics- i duno, i would like to think its *easily* achievable without, and because hes quite young i would personally doubt it. he is only 185lbs after all!


Not sure about easily!

Guy is in absolutely fantastic shape. Slim waiste, broad shoulders, thick arms - great proportions. And no big bulgy traps :thumb:

Looking at his training split he sure does work calves alot


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

right this is going to be a terrible question, so dont be too harsh. but what makes him at that weight and body fat look so much better than someone else at the same weight, height and bodyfat? there must be quite a few shredded 185lbs people around, but not everyone looks like that? always wondered what decides it? is it purely body composition where muscle is located, bone density etc?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Bet he gets some chicks !
> 
> Fu*king awesome look for 84 kgs.
> 
> Looks a lot bigger.


I bet the [email protected] is dripping off him when he goes out.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow !


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Wings said:


> im not being out of order but hes got that gay look about him thou


I also noticed the feminine face.... Not that it matters!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Not sure about easily!
> 
> Guy is in absolutely fantastic shape. Slim waiste, broad shoulders, thick arms - great proportions. And no big bulgy traps :thumb:
> 
> *Looking at his training split he sure does work calves alot*


You look pretty big, do you think the routine he posted is a good one?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> right this is going to be a terrible question, so dont be too harsh. but what makes him at that weight and body fat look so much better than someone else at the same weight, height and bodyfat? there must be quite a few shredded 185lbs people around, but not everyone looks like that? always wondered what decides it? is it purely body composition where muscle is located, bone density etc?


Yeah pretty much density. Bone density can have a range of around 10-15lbs according to some, so someone the same weight with more porous bones can have 10-15lbs extra muscle. He is very low bf there tho, you can tell from the shape of his waiste, no fat around mid section.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Great shape. Especially at 6'0 and 185. Be interested to know if he's used anabolics or not.





KRSOne said:


> i know there are a lot of 'perfect physique' threads around, but he must come close.
> 
> anabolics- i duno, i would like to think its easily achievable without, and because hes quite young i would personally doubt it. he is only 185lbs after all!
> 
> the sad thing is im 6'0 and cutting down, and look nothing like that lol. Awseome genetics must play a part


guys...hes got gyno in some of them pics :lol:

Any person that has the chance to do well, get in magazines etc is going to jump at the chance of using THE RIGHT gear. He is using dosages and compounds that just make him "appear" natural to certain people. He is clearly not.

Thats said still looks fantastic regardless of using gear or not.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> I also noticed the feminine face.... Not that it matters!


His eyebrows are very plucked too.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

cub said:


> You look pretty big, do you think the routine he posted is a good one?


Thanks man but Im no where near his level! I like it, its actually quite similar to mine though I only work calves once a week as they ache for a good 3 days after. He does alot of super setting which is something I do alot of too and really believe can add some good size... aswell as drop setting.

Like powerhouse id say non natty, just didnt want to say it. It still doesnt take anything away from him, who cares when you look that good!

Powerhouse - Any more info on these compounds and dosages? Ive often wondered how these people acheive such physiques. Was thinking var/ low dose test?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

woah impressive for his age

i reckon he's just done everything right; good genes to start with; training/diet/lifestyle spot on - little bit of gear that he's responded to very well to, and he's away


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Surely cant be his diet thou?? is that meant to be cutting or bulking?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I thin he might not take any AAS but I'm sure he takes something to burn the fat. I messaged him recently on fb asking his tips to stay lean and asked his Bf and he mentioned he is consistently at 4-6% and does HIIT 3 times a week as well as lift.

You have to remember that in his interviews he states he has been training since he was 12, which gives him 6 years at only 18 - easily attainable at a young age natty... just the leanness I feel is the bit he is having a little bit of help with. Myself personally i have been down to 9% but nowhere near that size... and that was tough but done natty... took me 3-4 months of hard dieting and very little cheating.

I'm guessing fat burners like clen and an ECA stack at least - still though, no need for any AAS at 185lbs - he carries the muscles really well and i am mad jealous of his physique.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

puurboi said:


> I thin he might not take any AAS but I'm sure he takes something to burn the fat. I messaged him recently on fb asking his tips to stay lean and asked his Bf and he mentioned he is consistently at 4-6% and does HIIT 3 times a week as well as lift.
> 
> I'm guessing fat burners like clen and an ECA stack at least - still though, no need for any AAS at 185lbs - he carries the muscles really well and i am mad jealous of his physique.


I call bullsh1t on 4% bf...

He is in great shape and you can tell by his nipples not 100% natural you. can't naturally get below 8% bf prob not even 10% and to maintain all year? ...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

•100% Gold Whey Protein

•Xtend BCAA's

•Con-Cret

•Glutamine

•Opti-Men Multi Vitamin

•Fish Oil

•Pre Workout

im gone get all these supps he uses asap esp the creatine


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> guys...hes got gyno in some of them pics :lol:
> 
> Any person that has the chance to do well, get in magazines etc is going to jump at the chance of using THE RIGHT gear. He is using dosages and compounds that just make him "appear" natural to certain people. He is clearly not.
> 
> Thats said still looks fantastic regardless of using gear or not.


First sensible post in this thread.

Amazing physique, not natural though IMO. Nothing wrong with that though, I'm not natty and look nothing like this guy! (only one test-e cycle mind  ) Kid must have his diet spot on too. And of course, great genetics.

I forgot to mention also that he's more around 5'10/5'11... he rounds his height up for modeling work, although for people like us seeing his true height makes his weight even more impressive.


----------



## Helen88 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow! Shame about the plucked eyebrows tho. Stunning body but too 'pretty boy'ish for me! I need abit of chest hair too lol


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

great physique but i cant help thinking he looks like a bit of a ******


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Helen88 said:


> Wow! Shame about the plucked eyebrows tho. Stunning body but too 'pretty boy'ish for me! I need abit of chest hair too lol


He is just a bit too young looking for his body.. let's face it how many 18 year olds do you see with physiques anywhere near that?

Give him a few years for his face to mature.

Chest hair is one thing I'm glad not to have!


----------



## Helen88 (Aug 5, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> Chest hair is one thing I'm glad not to have!


Really? I know I used to think the smooth bodies were nice, til I was with a guy with chest hair. I found it to be a massive turn on lol, might have been the muscles too lol but the hair was the difference between a man and a boy for me lol. Maybe cos I'm young still  I doubt I'd be mistaking any of you guys for boys, smooth or not haha


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> guys...hes got gyno in some of them pics :lol:
> 
> Any person that has the chance to do well, get in magazines etc is going to jump at the chance of using THE RIGHT gear. He is using dosages and compounds that just make him "appear" natural to certain people. He is clearly not.
> 
> Thats said still looks fantastic regardless of using gear or not.


agree with this...


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Good body man!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I call bullsh1t on 4% bf...
> 
> He is in great shape and you can tell by his nipples not 100% natural you. can't naturally get below 8% bf prob not even 10% and to maintain all year? ...


Yes you can get below 8% bodyfat naturally.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Mey said:


> Yes you can get below 8% bodyfat naturally.


E.G.

Matt Ogus:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru:3360399 said:


> You don't have to use to have gyno mate you know that but I agree with you, he has.
> 
> Geeza looks good all the same but I wouldn't bum him or be bummed by him I like my men a lot bigger


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

MacUK said:


> can't naturally get below 8% bf prob not even 10% and to maintain all year? ...


Ive got a good mind to neg you lol. Theres a natural bber in my gym (actually natural... not a pretend natty) and he is around 4-5% for an up-coming comp. Has stirations in his glutes pretty much its nuts. It took him ages to get there and he never goes above 8% year round... In a similar condition to that guy above, just not quite as big


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Which pic has gyno?


----------



## Harelquinn (Jun 25, 2010)

He's definitely not natty if you watch his videos his form is beyond awful and as you can tell by his nipples yeah he's on gear. Good physique though.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice core, shame about the haircut though!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Definitely got a pretty boy strong **** look about him, but he's in great nick.

I just showed his pic to a gay lad I work with and he reckons he's deffo gay, not that it makes a jot of difference.

Good work natty or not.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Couldn't give a fcuk either way if hes using gear or not, results speak for themself!

Though if he was natty youd think he'd mention the fact in that story? Not one mention of it.

Who says you cant keep under 10% BF year round natty? I was under 10% for years natty with a p1ss poor diet and little to no training, only just went into double figures since using AAS


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Wings said:


> He looks awesome!!!
> 
> im not being out of order but hes got that gay look about him thou


I know exactly what you mean, sort looks a bit queer (as in perculiar) :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

You have all missed his secret..

Diet - 3.30pm - ham sandwich

That sh1t makes all kinda of gains!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Lockon said:


> E.G.
> 
> Matt Ogus:


Top pic, guy needs to work on his posing face, looks like hes taking a sh1t!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

KRSOne said:


> as the title says, for an 18 year old looking like this at only 185lbs, its something special:
> 
> looks bigger and in better shape than many people do above 200
> 
> http://www.simplyshredded.com/jeff-seid.html


My ideal shape..


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Where is his gyno lads?

Left nipple?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

If anyone would post that routine on here, they would get told too much volume,overtraining etc

So how come he does 5x a week training, multiple sets/reps n looks like that if it's so wrong?

Plus his diet looks kack, I don't get it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Great body even with the use of PED's. Shame about the eyebrows though


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

faultline said:


> If anyone would post that routine on here, they would get told too much volume,overtraining etc
> 
> So how come he does 5x a week training, multiple sets/reps n looks like that if it's so wrong?
> 
> Plus his diet looks kack, I don't get it


different things work for different people, have you seen greg plitts training he does absolutely loads of sets, drop sets etc


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

this guy is from BB.com

he went from tiny to massive and lean in a small amount of time, used every steroid under the sun apparently (which he self admitted)


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Very impressive at the age of 18 regardless of what he took. Starting training at 12 though is a tad early in my eyes though!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> My ideal shape..


dunno why people bum zyzz so much. imo this guy blows him out the water


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> dunno why people bum zyzz so much. imo this guy blows him out the water


Agreed. Zyzz was ripped but too 'flat' imo


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Who was this ZZ bloke?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

This dude needs some thickness, doesn't look half as big in his videos than he does in the pictures from the first post.

His form on almost every excercise is hideous.

All that aside for 18 its impressive I suppose.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

in good nick but not for me id rather look like Daren Sadler.a real man


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

He'll fook for sport!!!!

Mirin............ mirin HARD!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

sniper83 said:


> in good nick but not for me id rather look like Daren Sadler.a real man


at 20% bodyfat :laugh:


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

baggsy said:


> at 20% bodyfat :laugh:


some of us dont train for abs and girls:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

sniper83 said:


> some of us dont train for abs and girls:whistling:


Now you're just kidding yourself :tongue:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

sniper83 said:


> some of us dont train for abs and girls:whistling: :lol:


I know each to there own


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

its a good look if you under 25 and like wearing chinos and pumps lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

love the look - 6 years of work for it too.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I call bullsh1t on 4% bf...
> 
> He is in great shape and you can tell by his nipples not 100% natural you. can't naturally get below 8% bf prob not even 10% and to maintain all year? ...


Biggest load of shít ive heard mate. I have been 9% with only 3 or so months of dieting and wasnt the best... easily able to get to 5-6% no problem with 6 monbths diet and hard training... i didn't even do any cardio to get there


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Goosh said:


> love the look - 6 years of work for it too.


I wish I will look close to that after 6 years worth of work in the gym...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Biggest load of shít ive heard mate. I have been 9% with only 3 or so months of dieting and wasnt the best... easily able to get to 5-6% no problem with 6 monbths diet and hard training... i didn't even do any cardio to get there


what % do you think you are in your avi?


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Biggest load of shít ive heard mate. I have been 9% with only 3 or so months of dieting and wasnt the best... easily able to get to 5-6% no problem with 6 monbths diet and hard training... i didn't even do any cardio to get there


yes but your only 8st


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Plenty of work put it natty or not!

Looks amazing!!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

if i could choose a body it would be his (no **** ) apart from that stupid looking hair cut lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Wings said:


> He looks awesome!!!
> 
> im not being out of order but hes got that gay look about him thou


nothing wrong with being gay


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> nothing wrong with being gay


Of course there isn't..... :whistling:


----------



## Pike1 (Jul 19, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> right this is going to be a terrible question, so dont be too harsh. but what makes him at that weight and body fat look so much better than someone else at the same weight, height and bodyfat? there must be quite a few shredded 185lbs people around, but not everyone looks like that? always wondered what decides it? is it purely body composition where muscle is located, bone density etc?


The guy obviously trains mega hard and with brains to achieve such great proportion,

But it's also a great indicator of how important good genes are, which is all part of life's lottery.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

constantbulk said:


> if i could choose a body it would be his (no **** ) apart from that stupid looking hair cut lol


tbf, everything below his head is what id aim for. Id rather not look like a hench member of one direction though...

his physique is truly enviable


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Pike1 said:


> The guy obviously trains mega hard and with brains to achieve such great proportion,
> 
> But it's also a great indicator of how important good genes are, which is all part of life's lottery.


at what point do you think you understand what you are capable of genetically? it must be very hard to separate genetics from hard work, and it would be very easy to blame either one of those for lack of progress. How do people truly know what they are capable of until they achieve it, genetically speaking?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

similar stats. why dont i look like that :cursing:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Biggest load of shít ive heard mate. I have been 9% with only 3 or so months of dieting and wasnt the best... easily able to get to 5-6% no problem with 6 monbths diet and hard training... i didn't even do any cardio to get there


Now, to be fair, there's a bit of a difference between you and the guy in the OP.


----------



## Pike1 (Jul 19, 2012)

KRSOne said:


> at what point do you think you understand what you are capable of genetically? it must be very hard to separate genetics from hard work, and it would be very easy to blame either one of those for lack of progress. How do people truly know what they are capable of until they achieve it, genetically speaking?


You raise a great point, we look at a physique like that with admiration or desire depending upon your gender or sexuality, but for the lad in question I bet he looks at areas he thinks he could improve.

Alright I admit there is quite a bit of vanity in our sport/hobby but would He think of himself as perfect or like an artist who may think he has done a good job but could always improve with their next picture.

I think the best attitude to have is like a school report, even if you get a C for achievement you should be happier with an A for effort.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Amazing.

That people who train can look at those pictures and think for a second that he is natural. Even without the photoshopping.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

Next model on juice lol


----------

